# shark bait & tourist



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

well it was a good morning for shark bait fishin in the surf gotta few ladyfish in the cooler,

Ps.I realy don't like tourists right now. Jus had to let someone know


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmmmmmm. I would guess there is more to tell?! ;o)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They walk in front of you? Can't stand it when they do that to me. I lower my line on them.


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> Hmmmmmm. I would guess there is more to tell?! ;o)


Yea they wanted me to move like they own the beach so I had to leave before they were the shark bait sorry but damn can't a guy fish where he wants


----------



## woods-n-water (Jul 30, 2011)

MrFish said:


> They walk in front of you? Can't stand it when they do that to me. I lower my line on them.


I was use a spoon today but when I use the big rods I do the same and snatch it when they walk over it.sorry thought it was a fish lol probably not the nicest thing to do but owell


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

If I were in that spot first, I would kindly suggest to them that they move. If they didn't then I would continue fishing in whatever manner I wanted. Stupid tourists come here and think because they spend money, (None of which I benefit from in any way.) they have first right to the beach.

Now if they were swimming there first I would walk down a bit to get some room. Nobody here would want another person to get hooked, but if I am fishing and the Griswalds get in my space then they are risking getting hooked.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

> Ps.I realy don't like tourists right now. Jus had to let someone know


he he he


----------



## BVBHAWKS (Jan 28, 2011)

I had a lady come up to me and told me to quit fishing. I was at the beach around 7am and she came out of her rental about 9am. I told her I was not shark fishing and she said it did not matter. I asked her if she lived in Navarre, she said no Alabama. I told her I live here year round and I will not have a tourist tell me where to fish...She left pissed off. About 10 minutes later an 8 foot shark cruised by about 20 yards off the beach!!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I go by first come first served. If someone is already in a spot, I give them the appropriate space and then some wether they are fishing, swimming, or whatever. Just wish other folks had the same game plan. I must smell pretty or something cuz it seems no matter where I go, and I get there early and first, someone wants to come and swim or fish right on top of me.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Tourist can be a big pain, but remember how bad it was just 1 year ago when they weren't coming down. We need them bad, but they should still be nice to the locals.
Keep up the fishing and just smile real big because most of them will be gone in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Reel Dirt (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm glad my income is not based on tourism because as far as I'm concerned they can go somewhere else... Sorry if your income is based on tourism, but that is my opinion... They come here and think they own place and can't drive (on land or sea) for s---! woosaw, woosaw.... Ok done venting now and all is right in my world


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

My rule of thumb is to notice what the general use of the beach is. A spot like Casino Beach is generally used for swimming. I think swimmers have the right to call the shots there. A spot like the point at Ft. Pickens is a general fishing area. I think fishermen have the right to call the shots out there. First come, first serve comes into play on more secluded areas. If there is a wide open stretch of beach and you set up your fishing site there, then it is your spot. Swimmers can go find another spot. Same if a family is set up for swimming there. Go find somewhere else to fish.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

But even if tourists don't affect your income directly, they do in some indirect way. The local economy depends on them. Rarely do you find a direct link between people in modern economies. There's a million different ways that tourists benefit us from a financial standpoint. Take something simple like the bridge toll for instance. Without the extra tolls generated from tourists, those costs would be passed down to us locals. That one dollar toll just turned into a five spot. Then take a look at the business revenue they build up on the beach. That's tax money going to the government. Take that revenue away and then us locals are getting tickets for doing one mile over the speed limit. Let's say you run a business that doesn't cater to tourists. Well if the folks who work in the tourism industry don't have tourists to make money off of then they don't have a paycheck to spend at your business. It all comes back around.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Used to fish a lot at Dauphin Island. A friend of mine that lived there year round actually put up tiny little construction cone looking things on both sides of him to keep beach walkers out of his space. Dumb arses would walk down the beach looking for crap and just walk right into his lines so he put a stop to it.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I try not to fish in popular spots where there are traditionally a lot of swimmers but in the spots that I do fish, I won't quit fishing just because somebody wants to swim there. 
Speaking of tourists, I was driving down the island from Pensacola Beach to Navarre Beach late Friday afternoon.
In the park where it says "No roadside parking" there was a white Tahoe pulled halfway off the road and half a dozen people were out in the dunes taking pictures of each other doing cutesy poses among the sea oats.
Cars actually had to stop when a car was coming in the other lane. Unbelievable.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

National seashores anyone. i believe the name implies it belongs to the population of the country, bad tourists and all,, i dont like it when people just get in the way either when fishing ,


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

A person has a right to fish whereever he likes, as long as he's obeying the law. When people walk over or under your line, you don't have the right to snatch it into them, because you think THEY are invading YOUR space. That's battery, by the way, just as it would be battery if you hit them on the head with your rod if they walked under it. Regarding rights - a person has a right to fish, but he doesn't have a right to whatever he considers to be his own part of the Gulf beach. It's a good idea to not force this issue, because money talks.


----------



## deeracuda (Aug 10, 2011)

no one does but lady-fish is great bait real bloody


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

As much as we somtimes hate tourist, we have to remenber with out them we would have state taxes. So actually its does have to do with everyone's pocket books, even if its not our INCOME per say.


----------

